# Using Globus With FreeBSD



## Oko (Apr 3, 2015)

The title says it all to people familiar with GridFTP protocol and Globus Toolkit. I am in the initial stages of planning new 8 TB file server which has to be able to download and upload data using Globus services. Ideally server will run FreeBSD so that I can take advantage of ZFS. However I would like to set up  GridFTP server on themachine for use with Globus. Conspicuously the only thing I find about Globus toolkit on FreeBSD is this paper

http://people.freebsd.org/~brooks/pubs/usebsd2004/fbsdglobus.html

as well as this post on this forum

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/installing-globus-toolkit-4-2-1-on-8-3-release-amd64.33631/

I don't see anything in ports tree. I would hate to have to deploy Linux proxy with this thing. Is there a way to use FreeBSD with Globus other than downloading and uploading files using web browser?


----------

